# Kontakt update 5.5 - everyone finding it stable?



## Rob Elliott (May 5, 2015)

The subject line says it all. :D


(the tempo adjustments - via Host improvements is making me want to grab it NOW.)


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 5, 2015)

Ooh wow, didn't realise it was out, thanks Rob - yes, what Rob said! How is it? How is it?


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 5, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Tue May 05 said:


> Ooh wow, didn't realise it was out, thanks Rob - yes, what Rob said! How is it? How is it?



OK - no mo' patience - I have a day off from projects, so I am making the plunge. What could be the worse thing to happen,,,,,,,,,,, :oops: 


I'll get back asap.


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 5, 2015)

OK - K5.5 loads up in VEPRO - that's always good. Early look-see is 'safe' to update. I'll keep pressing it and report back if any issues.


----------



## Garlu (May 5, 2015)

Curious to see how it performs with big templates inside VEP, on the Mac side... I had some problems with the last update (specially with Memory Server activated and had to come back to 5.4.1, which seemed more stable on my side). 

Plus... tempo ramp CPU spikes... 

We'll see... Thanks for bringing that up, Rob!

I will probably upgrade when I finish the project I am currently working on. :D


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 5, 2015)

Garlu @ Tue May 05 said:


> Curious to see how it performs with big templates inside VEP, on the Mac side... I had some problems with the last update (specially with Memory Server activated and had to come back to 5.4.1, which seemed more stable on my side).
> 
> Plus... tempo ramp CPU spikes...
> 
> ...




All seems stable across 4 PC's (W7 64 bit) - running in VEPRO. :D


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 6, 2015)

Thanks Rob, who-hoo


----------



## brett (May 6, 2015)

Yeah Guy, there's a thread on this in the Samples sub forum ( which probably should be moved) and I'm not having any luck here. Still massive CPU issues on tempo changes with 'ext' on and complex patches. Love if someone could test - I've linked to a repro there.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (May 10, 2015)

Tempo changes create CPU spikes and not even with complex scripting. This newest update does not solve this issue, I'm afraid.

Not sure why they would tout this bug fix in 5.5........

Mr A


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 10, 2015)

Mr. Anxiety @ Mon May 11 said:


> Tempo changes create CPU spikes and not even with complex scripting. This newest update does not solve this issue, I'm afraid.
> 
> Not sure why they would tout this bug fix in 5.5........
> 
> Mr A



As detailed in the other Kontakt thread, many of us are finding it much improved. It's stopped the audio glitching for me, even though there's still a CPU hit. My theory is that there will always be a CPU toll on a tempo ramp on TM Pro patches, it depends on the specifics of your rig and setup as to whether it pushes you over the edge into audio spiking. Setting Kontakt's sync to internal for all instances unless you really need it helps in my experience so as not to waste CPU needlessly.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (May 10, 2015)

Guy, thanks for your detailed input on this issue.

Just so you are clear with my situation, I am getting clicks/glitches with a simple tempo change...... not rallantandos/ramps in tempo even. I can have a tempo change at bar 4, then bar 6 and I will get a glitch or click right at these spots with one instance of K5 open and in EXT mode. This is what I'M talking about. If I increase my buffer to 512 it will usually go away, but I need to have my buffers at the most 128 to perform my data input with accuracy.

This clearly is not acceptable and if I had a way to avoid using Kontakt, I would seriously consider it, but I see no options presently.

This issue does not seem viable for compromise.

Mr A


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 11, 2015)

Mr. Anxiety @ Mon May 11 said:


> Guy, thanks for your detailed input on this issue.
> 
> Just so you are clear with my situation, I am getting clicks/glitches with a simple tempo change...... not rallantandos/ramps in tempo even. I can have a tempo change at bar 4, then bar 6 and I will get a glitch or click right at these spots with one instance of K5 open and in EXT mode. This is what I'M talking about. If I increase my buffer to 512 it will usually go away, but I need to have my buffers at the most 128 to perform my data input with accuracy.
> 
> ...



Ah, that must be a specific issue somewhere with your config, not getting that here. Not saying that it isn't Kontakt-related, but it's not affecting everyone clearly.


----------

